

Mixpanel (YC S09) - Introducing Android Mobile Analytics - suhail
http://mixpanel.com/android-analytics/

======
suhail
As always, we'd love to hear your feedback about our library and anything you
wish you could track on your Android apps. Thanks HN =)

------
edawerd
Android apps generally have faster release cycles than their iPhone
counterparts largely due to the ease of releasing updates, and tracking custom
metrics is a very important part of the release cycle. Glad to see Mixpanel
making it easier for Android developers.

------
nerfhammer
What about phonegap-driven apps? Will the normal javascript mixpanel integrate
with it?

------
quizbiz
Mixpanel needs a better way to track links. Just my honest two cents.

------
abraham
What sort of effect have you been seeing on batteries?

~~~
suhail
It shouldn't be an issue since we queue up events and batch send them out.

